# Fuel Consumption 2.8JTD



## ocrda

I have a 2003 Burstner 747 A-2 2.8JTD Average fuel consumption ranges from 13 to 17mpg admittedly it is always well loaded and towing a boat trailer but still seems excessive. 
Last Summer I did a 3000ml trip through France & Spain with the Trailer for the French Bit avg 17mpg the Spain bit without trailer avg 14mpg !! all the trip was cruising at 65mph (with & without trailer)
Engine sensors and diagnostics are all good, have now had Injectors reconditioned and it is still the same.
It has been re-mapped which made a big difference to performance but none to economy.
Is anyone else getting such high consumption ? I would be interested to here what others are returning !!
I have just found tyre pressures were around 10psi down but i cant imagine that will make a huge difference.


----------



## 747

What weight is your boat + trailer?

Without towing anything, I am averaging between 23 and 24 mpg. I would suggest that if you dropped your cruising speed then your mpg would be better.

Driving at 2,000rpm is about right for best mpg but I would slightly increase that (not by much) because of the boat and trailer. 

It is also possible that a former owner had 5th gear modified down as some people regard it as a bit 'long'. 2,000 rpm should be around 55 mph (60 on your speedo as they read about 5 mph high at that RPM in 5th).

If you are heavy footed then it could be your driving style that is causing some of this. These vans do not have a large train weight and if you overload the engine then you are likely to blow your turbo. If it is LHD then you have a slightly bigger turbo than a RHD 747. I believe the LHD use a bit more fuel with no apparent increase in obvious performance.


----------



## geordie01

I get about the same as 747 on a 3850t van


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

22-24mpg on 3500 autotrail usually aroud 60mph
At 70mph 17mpg.

Depends on heavy right foot greater anticipation of traffic and roads ahead and of course what the engine is pulling.

Dave p


----------



## cabby

I have the 3.0L Fiat 2008, at 2000 revs being approx 60mph I get 26.5mpg.3500kg weight.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong

I have 2003 2.8jtd running at about 3700kg, no trailer, and agree with 747 and subsequent posts. 

I get 22-23mpg at 2000 revs - actually about 2050 just to avoid HGVs up my backside.

Agree that if you want speed in an 'A' Class you pay for it in fuel.

Geoff


----------



## TJ101

I ran a 04 Burstner 850 with the 2.8 on the 5 ton Iveco

A long run (350 miles) towing in France with 2.2 tones on the back, steady 60 on the cruise returned just over 16 mpg,,

Not the quickest thing on 4 wheel, and even with a remap, had to be worked on the hills,,

Was just under the 16 mpg with near 3 tones towing !! and a tad over 17 with a ton on the back

Non towing gave about 18-19mpg


Now running the Delf MH on a 6 ton Iveco, with the 3.0 engine, the fuel seams to be a tad better, but have so much more go, never notice most of the hills


----------



## rosalan

I had a 2.8 up until earlier this year and as Dave chemicals says, about 25 or better at 57mph. Equally as he says, once the right foot adds a decent speed, they get very thirsty.
I think this is why heavy vehicles keep their speed down.
Alan


----------



## Scattycat

We've got a 2004 2.8 Ducato. Before the addition of a bolt-on gismo we were getting around 23mpg, now we get around 26/27mpg.

I try to be fairly light on the right foot keeping to speed limits on non motorways and 100/110, (62/67 mph), on motorways.

Slightly off topic, the gismo more than paid for itself on our winter trip around Spain and Portugal


----------



## ocrda

What was the Gismo ? I have tried a variety with no economy gain !!


----------



## Scattycat

ocrda said:


> What was the Gismo ? I have tried a variety with no economy gain !!


It was a bit of kit I bought off e-bay called "Cheetha"

There are a number of settings and I played around quite a bit to get the setting I was happy with

i.e. more torque less ecconomy, less torque more ecconomy etc


----------



## ocrda

Thanks for the replies, looks as though it is as I suspected and simply not good on fuel.

Could not find any info on "Cheetha" but assume it is similar to the King Quick that connects to fuel pressure sensor !!

I am off on a 3500ml round trip at beginning of July have increased tyre pressures and have some fuel additive to try so will report back on my return !!


----------



## Scattycat

ocrda said:


> Thanks for the replies, looks as though it is as I suspected and simply not good on fuel.
> 
> Could not find any info on "Cheetha" but assume it is similar to the King Quick that connects to fuel pressure sensor !!
> 
> I am off on a 3500ml round trip at beginning of July have increased tyre pressures and have some fuel additive to try so will report back on my return !!


Oooops! it could be that I spelt it wrong

it should be "Cheetah"

On e-bay type in search 'diesel tuning'

once it's opened up go to page 2

The seller I used was kbtv.

They seem to sell kits for all vehicles

Good luck

P.S. before anyone jumps to the wrong conclusion, I have nothing to do with this seller, I just bought the kit and it works for me


----------



## peter_h

We running at 4.8t on Merc 3l auto 70mph (heavy foot) = 15-16mpg
55-60 (light foot) = 20-22mpg


----------



## THEPOET

Interesting this...... Back in 2002 I had a new B584 classic with the 2.8jtd and I found that for the year i had it I averaged hig 20's and into the 30's mpg. My last van, THEPOET, was a 97 B574 with a 2.5td and I averaged 28mpg (using MHFs garage calculator) 
I now have a 2004 B654 with the 2.8jtd and so far have averaged 26mpg. 55-60 mph on cruise wherever I can.

Pete


----------



## 747

THEPOET said:


> Interesting this...... Back in 2002 I had a new B584 classic with the 2.8jtd and I found that for the year i had it I averaged hig 20's and into the 30's mpg. My last van, THEPOET, was a 97 B574 with a 2.5td and I averaged 28mpg (using MHFs garage calculator)
> I now have a 2004 B654 with the 2.8jtd and so far have averaged 26mpg. 55-60 mph on cruise wherever I can.
> 
> Pete


The Burstner has a MAM of 5 ton which makes a difference to MPG. I am not aware of the MAM of yours but it will not be that heavy, will it? I believe that the tag axle configuration alone can shave a bit off the MPG. It is part of the penalty for propelling something the shape of a house brick along a strip of tarmac. :lol:


----------



## Chudders

I have a Euramobil Integra 810 (TAG). Max 5ton but approx weight 4700. Fiat 2.8 JTD .Usually get about 22 mpg and try to keep speed just under 60mph.
Different roads do seem to make a difference, one that I take fairly regularly drops the mpg to 18 or 19. No motorways to cruise along and lots of hills and bendy roads. 

Dave


----------



## averhamdave

17mpg sounds about right to me. The 747 is big vehicle!
Towing a car or sizeable trailer will more or less knock 5mpg off, so 22 solo and 17 towing is about right.

Talking to someone last week who had just bought an 03 plate 747 and he was worried it was only doing 22 to 23 to the gallon - I told him to stand back and look at it!


----------



## THEPOET

747 said:


> THEPOET said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting this...... Back in 2002 I had a new B584 classic with the 2.8jtd and I found that for the year i had it I averaged hig 20's and into the 30's mpg. My last van, THEPOET, was a 97 B574 with a 2.5td and I averaged 28mpg (using MHFs garage calculator)
> I now have a 2004 B654 with the 2.8jtd and so far have averaged 26mpg. 55-60 mph on cruise wherever I can.
> 
> Pete
> 
> 
> 
> The Burstner has a MAM of 5 ton which makes a difference to MPG. I am not aware of the MAM of yours but it will not be that heavy, will it? I believe that the tag axle configuration alone can shave a bit off the MPG. It is part of the penalty for propelling something the shape of a house brick along a strip of tarmac. :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah, mine is abit smaller 3500/3800kg.


----------



## VanFlair

Hi

Niesmann Flair 8000 on Iveco 3.0 litre about 5.1T in running order cruising around 55mph just returned from round trip Cleveland to Stratford upon Avon and returning Via Birmingham and Huddersfield 22.4 mpg, I am happy with that.

Martin


----------



## sideways

I have a new to me Apache 700 which is 3850kg its been chipped and has a claimed 35bhp increase, its got plenty of power but on our maiden voyage lightly loaded it returned a dissapointing 22mpg, it was an uphill and down dale run and i have no cruise control.
My last camper was a 316cdi merc running fully loaded at 3850 with sprintshift and cruise, it was a lowprofile, it returned 26-28mpg and running down to Portugal at 60mph on cruise it achieved 30mpg.

All in all i,m dissapointed with the consumption but will have to live with it.I,m not sure whether to have the boost map removed but feel that a reduction in performance will not automatically mean an increase in economy,possibly the reverse.


----------



## averhamdave

Yes but at least you have now seen the light and bought a decent camper


----------



## Enock

My swift kontiki 650 is rated at 3850kg and is averaging 26.5 mpg, but on a recent trip to France I had a best ever figure of just over 31 mpg which I think is pretty damn good 8)

I use cruise control as much as possible, and never cruise above 55 mph

For those interested there's a great iPad app called "road trip HD" into which you input your mileage and litres etc, and over time it produces graphs and gives very accurate costs and mpg figures....


----------



## tuk-tuk

Does cruise control make any difference to economy?.
tuk-tuk


----------



## Enock

tuk-tuk said:


> Does cruise control make any difference to economy?.
> tuk-tuk


In my experience.....YES 8) ....

Obviously you have to be able to use it, its no good if you have to keep engaging and disengaging it every 2 minutes due to traffic conditions or type of road, but I can confirm that if you can set it at a sensible speed, for reasonable distances, you should see an increase in MPG...

I've found this on 3 of my vehicles that have CC....


----------



## davidmac

Hi ,I don't have cruise control on my m/h but have on last 2 cars one petrol the other diesel. Fuel consumption was worse with it switched on with both cars
Regards David
Motorhome is an Autosleeper Luxor 2.8hdi weighs about 3900 when travelling I aim for =/- 55mph which returns about 27-28mpg .


----------



## Enock

davidmac said:


> Hi ,I don't have cruise control on my m/h but have on last 2 cars one petrol the other diesel. Fuel consumption was worse with it switched on with both cars
> Regards David
> Motorhome is an Autosleeper Luxor 2.8hdi weighs about 3900 when travelling I aim for =/- 55mph which returns about 27-28mpg .


My Kontiki, around the same weight, and speed, with a 2.8jtd is doing 30 on long runs with cruise engaged 8)

My Grand Cherokee V8 on LPG does around 16mpg, and this goes up to 19 with cruise...


----------



## peedee

Ford IVECO 3litre 6.5 tons with automatic gear change and have so far averaged 19.3 mpg as seen in my avatar panel. This agrees with the on board computer. When I am not towing with my A-Frame the mpg is about 20/21mpg.

No lack of power so I think this is pretty good for a large vehicle.

peedee


----------



## millbridge

We run a 2004 Euramobil 810, 5500kg. Either with or without our smart car on its trailer, we continue to return 25.5- 26.5mpg over the last 3 years. I drive at 100k on motorways with revs at 2000 and turbo off whenever possible. Tyre pressures are 5.5bar all round.


----------



## jedi

I've just purchased 'road trip' app for my ipod and entered figures for 2012. I'm one of those sad people who fill the tank every time and record the details in my little book.

My 2002 Autotrail Apache weighs 3 400kg and has Fiat Ducato 2.8jtd engine.

I have just completed over 5000 miles in the last 5 months touring Slovenia, Croatia, Hungary, Germany and France making minimal use of motorways and no toll roads. Theses are the figures achieved:

5518 miles at an average of 27.84 mpg

Cost £1154.35 at an average of £1.20 per litre

958 litres of diesel purchased

Cheapest price per litre by country:

Croatia at £1.06 (14th June)
France £1.08 (7th July)
Luxembourg £1.11 (31st March)
Slovenia £1.12 (23rd April)
Austria £1.19 (29th June)
Hungary £1.22 (25th June)
Germany £1.26 (12th April)
England £1.43 (13th March)

This highlights just how much more we pay for our diesel in UK. These were best prices achieved and may well have now changed. For instance my last fill in France (28th August) was £1.16. This was in Calais, however, where it does tend to be a bit pricier.

Hope this is of interest to any of you planning an adventure in the near future. Enjoy, wherever you go.

Jed


----------



## Enock

The road trip app is excellent....

The basic edition is free.... But if you pay a few quid for the full edition, it allows you to enter other vehicles...

Mine is currently showing

kontiki. Overall average 26.55
Jeep V8 overall average 15.29 LPG
Yaris overall average 51.10


I don't enter my fun car figures in case the wife sees them


----------

